# First nice flathead



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

Caught this guy last night on the scioto in central OH. 20lb 3oz 34in CPR


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice work Cal. You using 'gills?


----------



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes that's what he ate. Also using 4-5 in. Shiners


----------



## Garica Ward (May 13, 2016)

CatfishCal said:


> Caught this guy last night on the scioto in central OH. 20lb 3oz 34in CPR





CatfishCal said:


> Caught this guy last night on the scioto in central OH. 20lb 3oz 34in CPR


----------



## Garica Ward (May 13, 2016)

Great work .. Are you using fishing lights for fishing ?


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

holy crap didnt notice those lights low lighting on a prop facing away from the water freaking genius!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------

